# Just set up a 55



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I currently have a 20L with some fish in it. I recently got a 55 gallong set up this weekend. I have an AQ 300 going on it right now and I have a AQ 500 on the way from BIg als. I was wondering how I quicken the cycle up. I took the bogwood out of my 20L and put it in the tank. I also added a few hand fulls of gravel. When I cleaned the 20L I put all the water .. along with the waste in with the tank. I was thinking of going to get a carbon insert for the AQ300. I never use carbon in my tansk but it has been a while since I set up a new tank. Should I use the carbon while cycling this tank?

Also what fish woul dbe best to help cycle this tank> Some cheap goldfish. Some convicts? let me know. Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you set up the 55 and use the 20L filter, gravel, water and decor, it is just like doing a large water change and you will not need to cycle the tank at all. I have dont this with many tanks including upgrading to a 125 from a 75 and upgrading a 20 gallon to a 75 gallon...neither had to be cycled and I had no spikes at all.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

How exaclty can I go about doing that? I plan on using all the gravel and deco from the 20L, but how do I move all the fish? YOu saying I can move all this stuff at the same time and there should be no problem? Or should I take the filter off the 20L (which is only a AQ 200) and put it on the 55? Will that be enough filtration or should I leave both of filters on at the same time?

Just let me know. I have the 55 filled up right now. Do I need to siphon off about 15 gallons and just add all my water, fish and deco today? And it should all work out?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Take everthing off the 20, filter, water, gravel, decore...everything. This will have enough bacteria to support the fish that were in the 20. If you add a lot of fish, it will overload the bio-load so add more fish slowly. You can add filtration but leave on the filter from the 20 because this is where 99% of the bacteria lives...just add another filter.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gurke

thanks for the Knowledge


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Amazing!

I shall do this when I get my 55g.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

now I got a problem. I took the AQ200 off the old tank and on the new but its not working now. The motor part is really hot. But I can feel it humming inside. Its like really low. SO I think its trying to work. Does it just need to cool down? Should I unplug it???


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

will this work if you do what you said and add EXTRA gravel because my 20 shure don' t have enough


----------

